# For Sale!!! Off grid home in northern Idaho panhandle



## jzID (Feb 15, 2018)

Serious off grid living at it's best. Very nice rustic 3 bedroom, office, 1 bathroom, 1420 sq ft two (2) story home with southern balcony, on 10 acres. Seclusion and views, shop, storage, carport, all powered by 18 solar panels, 8 batteries, magnum inverter, miller (legend 301g) propane generator/welder backup. Wood shed, wood room and root cellar. A 1000 gallon irrigation water tank gravity feeds water to the garden plots, orchard area, 2 green houses and 10 covered grow boxes. 100 ft +- year round Cocolalla creek runs through the property. Potable drinking water is from a shared well and a ram pump in the year round creek. Also a seasonal pond and creek is on the property. The home is heated by a large wood burning stove and propane wall heater. Cooking on a propane stove/oven or wood burning stove, 40 gallon propane hot water heater serviced by a 250 gallon propane tank. A gate and fence is around the house for the dog and to keep the deer and moose out. A additional 24' x 56' four (4) bedroom 2 bath double wide is on the property, including a 15'x15' underground retreat.

The home has southern exposure and is accessible by a Forest service road and is less than a mile from the county road. 4 bar cell phone coverage. The property is located 35 miles north of Coeur d' Alene and 13 miles south of Sandpoint and only 75 miles to Canada $200,000


----------



## Michael Brown (May 3, 2018)

The land looks great from the buyer's point of view. Did you got the best rate for your land or not? If not then I would suggest you call the real estate agent like Century 21 homes for sale north NJ for the best consultant and advice for the selling.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

I agree, it's nice. There's a little yard work that could be done. Wonder if they sold already? Just curious... it's been over a year.


----------

